# A Christmas Story



## Bill Lins (Dec 22, 2011)

A former Marine and his wife were shopping at a mall on Christmas Eve and the place was packed.
After a while the wife looked up and noticed her husband was nowhere around. She was very upset because they had a lot to do.

She was so upset she used her cell phone to call her husband to ask him where he was.

In a calm voice he said, "Honey, remember the jewelry store we went into 5 years ago where you fell in love with that diamond necklace that we could not afford and I told you that I would get it for you some day?"

His wife, beginning to cry, said "Yes, I remember that jewelry store."

He said, "Well, I'm in the bar next to it."

Brings a tear to your eye, doesn't it?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 23, 2011)

Lol!!!


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 26, 2011)

Come to think of it ... it does!


----------



## THemenway (Dec 26, 2011)

L o l ! ! !


----------

